# Model 27 S&W...but what barrel length?



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi,
I was in the market for a Model 27 S&W but Im torn between either the 4" or 6" barrel.

Any reasons why one or the other? Feedback would be great.

This gun will be used for Home Defense and Target only.

Thanks


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

For HD, go with the 4", as it handles better/faster.

For range use, the 6" is better for longer distance and longer sight radius.

Handguns are a trade off. Only you can decide what's best for you.

All things being equal, the 6" should be cheaper, as S&W collectors value the 4" over the 6".


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I think six inch barrels are the best in .357 mags. It gives you better velocity than shorter barrels, and longer sights for accuracy. I had a six inch model 27 and it was a great shooter. I always opt for barrels longer than 4" in revolvers.


----------

